# So what next?????



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Few of my lot nice and healthy fat pooing well eating well as normal as normal can be!
NOW KEEP READING


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

WRONG 

PIC ONE THE LEO
He's a crypto carrier

PIC TWO THE BEARDIE
He has mouth cancer

PIC THREE CORN
Protazoan laden

PIC FOUR CORN
Has an enlarged heart defect.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok the reason for this odd post??????

Look at these reptiles you can't tell just by looking at them how ill they are you can't at this stage tell by any kind of body language and you can't tell by a picture on here. sure you can speculate and guess but you can't tell not untill bloods, feceals and other testing is done.

The beardie was PTS days after this pics he had advanced cancer at this stage they are good at hiding the true extent of their illness as this picture demonstrates.

So these are just a few here at the sanctuary side some PTS some carriers.

So some of these guys some have been here and been alive for years now it is possible to keep a large/small collection and have carrier reptiles around and it is possible for them to lead a normal life.

I expect its a frightening place if your new and have been reading all the snakes threads of late sick with worry if your reptile is ill.

First and formost if your gut instinct says something is wrong with your animal seek advice from a Reptile vet don't delay you don't have lots of time and options as remember reptiles hide the truth.

Also remember don't be afraid to speak up and deal with problems as an illness is not the be all and end all and can be dealt after all we all start somewhere and support is always at hand.

Thans for reading Paula


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Paula, good post. Reps will mask illness as a defence mechanism. I often feel that by the time someone posts the usual "help I think my Leo/Beardie/Corn is ill" that it is usually too late.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

jools said:


> Hi Paula, good post. Reps will mask illness as a defence mechanism. I often feel that by the time someone posts the usual "help I think my Leo/Beardie/Corn is ill" that it is usually too late.


Hi  
They sure do as this post was to prove but sadly it seems to have died 

Paula


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Think a lot more ppl need to see this thread


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

I really hope people do as any of these could've been sold on as healthy which is so far from the truth


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

*Very Good Thread*

Well done for your post. Knowledge is power. People need to know how these reptile diseases can sit hidden in a reptile collection and the damage they can do, especially if they are transmissable. The importance of sensible husbandry and manageble collection sizes and just how truely complex keeping reptiles really is.

Andy


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Uromastyxman said:


> Well done for your post. Knowledge is power. People need to know how these reptile diseases can sit hidden in a reptile collection and the damage they can do, especially if they are transmissable. The importance of sensible husbandry and manageble collection sizes and just how truely complex keeping reptiles really is.
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy,

yes is sure is a complex world I could post dozens of reptiles on here with issues all perfect to look at but leathal in the wrong conditions.

Point of the post really is if anyone has a nagging feeling their reptile is Ill they normally are there are slight changes but often so slight they get over looked and its easy to dismiss as normal if people are new to reptiles.

I'm sure a good few of us on here who have or are involved in the Veterinary side of things can reel off list after list of treatments but without the relevent testing it really is futile  

Paula


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

jools said:


> Think a lot more ppl need to see this thread


*nods* I agree



Molly75 said:


> Point of the post really is if anyone has a nagging feeling their reptile is Ill they normally are there are slight changes but often so slight they get over looked and its easy to dismiss as normal if people are new to reptiles.
> I'm sure a good few of us on here who have or are involved in the Veterinary side of things can reel off list after list of treatments but *without the relevent testing it really is futile*


I think what can even be more frustrating is when anyone's either advised to get their reps checked; get feacals done and practise even basic quarentine whether the animals are new, old or ill and the advise is ignored or poo-pood (either by them or others) with the result that either the animal concerned gets worse and dies when it could've been helped/treated or ~ in the case of parasites, coccidia, crypto etc ~ others with it also become ill sometimes fatally


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Sticky this , would be very helpful


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

SleepyD said:


> *nods* I agree
> Hope so
> 
> 
> I think what can even be more frustrating is when anyone's either advised to get their reps checked; get feacals done and practise even basic quarentine whether the animals are new, old or ill and the advise is ignored or poo-pood (either by them or others) with the result that either the animal concerned gets worse and dies when it could've been helped/treated or ~ in the case of parasites, coccidia, crypto etc ~ others with it also become ill sometimes fatally


Defo happens a lot I find the annoying thing is I've had leo's aged 16 who were crypto poss for 10 years remain stable it can be done but leads to loads of reps being sold as healthy and as soon as breeding stress is encountered they go downhill.



tokay said:


> Sticky this , would be very helpful


 Mods i can do a more information based one for sticky if you want with more pics 

Paula


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Excellent thread - hopefully it will open a few ppl`s eyes as to the danger of thinking that a reptile that `looks` healthy and beautiful is in perfect condition, when it`s impossible to really gauge what`s going on on the inside without further probing.

I think most of us have succumbed to the belief - at first anyway - that all is well simply because something looks well, is eating, drinking and pooping: especially when they are told as such when they`re being sold it. But so many things take such a long time to show themselves, that it`s imperitive that we take the time and trouble (and cost!) to scratch a little beneath the surface from time to time - at least, as said, at least we can deal with any problem once we know there actually is one


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

I know quarantine is a pain, but its a false economy to not follow.

I have animals in RUBs that i bought at Doncaster.... its annoying but its done to protect my other animals.

Last yr I bought 3 animals off someone on here and they were riddled with PINWORM. If i had not quarantined them i shudder to think of the outcome aswell as the work to address.


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

Think this post is great and shows people just how important quarantine is. It just baffles me that if those pics were in a classifieds ad you would never know that there is anything wrong with them and someone would have bought them not knowing. Thats a real eye opener. Thanks for posting


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone  
It sure is an eye opener I house the last chance here which is why i'm a sanctuary not rescue some of the reptiles here should never get out on an open market but if I'd been into it for the money I wonder how many would 

Its just setting people up for heartache and some of these could without proper Q rules kill a whole collection in weeks ;( 

Thanks for all the lovley replies I hope it helps in the long run  

Paula x


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Very good thread, made me think though about 'carriers' like those you mentioned.

I thought I'd throw this one out for thought - If you had a collection of whatever size and found out that you had say a Crypto positive animal, what would you do in regards to the rest of your collection ?

Where I'm coming from is, would you say ensure strict quarantine of the affected animal, or have it put to sleep and test all the others ?
If others were then found positive for example, would the same course of action then be taken ?
A tricky one I think.........


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

I do have crypto positive reptiles which have been over 10 years its very easy to control and I have no other reptiles affected but those which have always been there it would be a shame to put them to sleep as they have been carriers for so long 

The issues these days is people do not use the correct products to control the issue and reptiles being produced en mass its easy to forget to wash hands etc..

I can feacal screen so would check on a reg basis all the reptiles here the issues now is with so many new retroviruses rearing their ugly heads its very hard to control as you can't always tell who are carriers at first.

Even people keeping years get it wrong I like to think I can smell out a protazoan infection yep the poo smells different but spot a tiny tumour on a fox snake I bought in Houten totally missed that one untill it was to late  

The one thing I always say is humans are good at picking up on minute changes so if you supect something its time to act or at least seek advice on if its neccessary to act.

Paula


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Thought I'd bump this hoping it might be helpful to someone  

Thanks for taking the time to read this  

Paula


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

Good thread, Will be helpful, 

bump :2thumb:

Hamish.


----------



## bluejon91 (Sep 1, 2009)

good thread but i curious on how did you know they were sick cos there is no way i can tell from the pics. they all look healthy normal reptiles


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

bluejon91 said:


> good thread but i curious on how did you know they were sick cos there is no way i can tell from the pics. they all look healthy normal reptiles


Sceening of the reptiles feaces all those showed symptoms,subtle ones but enough for me to screen or have investion work done  
Paula


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

bluejon91 said:


> good thread but i curious on how did you know they were sick cos there is no way i can tell from the pics. they all look healthy normal reptiles



I think that was the whole point of the thread :lol2:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Excellent thread


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

xvickyx said:


> Excellent thread


thankies : victory:


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Thought id bump this really good thread for the benefit of all those who think there new snakes are perfect because they have yet to see a problem..


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh this an old one I did I could update this so many times with more reptiles,I'm thinking this is linked to the newly imported snakes threads?

Hope it helps those that do have issues ask one of us lot on here,we are here to help  

Paula


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> Oh this an old one I did I could update this so many times with more reptiles,I'm thinking this is linked to the newly imported snakes threads?
> 
> Hope it helps those that do have issues ask one of us lot on here,we are here to help
> 
> Paula


I put it on bobs im sorry thread, as there is cases of ri i felt your thread would be a good wake up call to all those blind to what can be out there.


----------



## enchantika (Nov 7, 2010)

THANKS 'Sleepy Dee' for giving me the link to here . . . informative, moving and makes you think. I am having fecal samples done on my daughters Fat Tails (who arent particularly fat!) but was confused at what sort of samples/screening to ask for.


----------

